# Sammlung - Aprilscherze 2011



## Germanfreez (1. April 2011)

Hier könnt ihr Aprilscherze die ihr gefunden habt posten, sowie darüber diskutieren welche euch am besten gefallen haben und welche eurer Meinung nach ein Flop waren  Gemeint sind *nicht* nur Scherze von Game-Seiten (auch wenn es sich hier um ein solches Forum handelt).

Angefangen mit MMO-Champion:

http://www.mmo-champ....0-Panda-Mania! 

Hier von Google einer (In Englisch!): 

http://www.google.co...eter/index.html

(Googles *Personalabteilung* sucht eine Reihe neuer Mitarbeiter mit der Jobbezeichnung Autocompleter. Wer ein besonders flinker Tipper ist und schon immer dabei helfen wollte, die Suchanfragen von Millionen Menschen zu vervollständigen, sollte sich schnell bewerben.)

Was habt ihr gefunden?


----------



## shadow24 (1. April 2011)

heute in unserer tageszeitung:studenten erzeugen energie aus entenkot...
war ziemlich schnell als aprilscherz identifiziert.die waren auch schon mal cleverer


----------



## Potpotom (1. April 2011)

Gestern Nacht meint ein Gildenleiter in einer Twinkgilde von mir... er würde die Gilde auflösen weil ihm das zu viel wird (circa. 300 aktive Accounts). Nachdem der erste bereits die Gilde verlassen hat kam dann ganz ganz fix "April April" hinterher. *gähn*

Zwar nix mit Games aber schmunzeln musste ich doch...

Guttenberg Nachfolger von Gottschalk, wetten?


----------



## Lorachil (1. April 2011)

Guildwiki leidet heute an einer Server Spiegelung

http://www.guildwiki.de

zur Tagespresse: die Märkische Allgemeine hat einen Artikel, wo E10 zu Benzin und "Wodka E10" recycled wird. *prost*


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. April 2011)

ich glaube, ich bin humorbefreit. kann da echt nicht hintersteigen bei diesem tag.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich bin humorbefreit. kann da echt nicht hintersteigen bei diesem tag.



Kann damit auch nix anfangen...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2011)

"Gaming with your Talon can be fun, invigorating, and tissue damaging! The Razer Talon can be programmed to knead your hands into gentle submission during gaming intervals, keeping the skin taut and the spirit willing.

Please note that the ...Issue Restoration Massage Mode is only intended for use on the hands. Exposing the Razer Talon to other bodily areas, while tempting, may result in excessive strain of and potential loss of said area."
Ahahahaha 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2011)

Blizzard Enterainment, der neue WoW Dungenhelfer http://eu.battle.net...dungeon-helper/

mal abgesehen davon, schaut euch welche Aura der Paladin an hat ;p typisch Allianz..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2011)

Googlelt doch mal "Helvetica"


----------



## orkman (1. April 2011)

Ich werd den Leuten an der Uni sagen dass der Anatomie Kurs kurzfristig abgesagt mal sehen wieviele weggehen xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. April 2011)

http://www.golem.de/1104/82489.html

ne ganze menge jokes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uiZNtTLAwz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (1. April 2011)

AdBlock fürs RL  

http://chromeadblock.com/freedom/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hulu hat auch was nettes 

http://www.hulu.com/index.htm

"Best Viewed in Netscape Navigator or Internet Explorer at 1024x768"


----------



## Germanfreez (1. April 2011)

Wowszene

http://wow.justnetwork.eu/2011/04/01/horst-der-raid-bot/#comments

PS: Achtet mal auf die Werbung bei Wowszene


Auf der FC Bayern Homepage: [font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*FCB leiht Olic nach Fürth aus*
[/font]
http://www.fcbayern.telekom.de/de/aktuell/news/2011/28887.php


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. April 2011)

Bei uns ham se im Radio behauptet das Bundesverkehrsamt würde zum Jubiläum 60 Punkte erlass in Flennsburg verlosen. Man müsse sich nur bewerben und könnte dann einen Punkt aus der Kartei gestrichen bekommen


----------



## Tilbie (1. April 2011)

Die gesamte xfire seite xD


----------



## nemø (1. April 2011)

Haha, Luststab xDDD nur am feiern!


----------



## Germanfreez (1. April 2011)

http://www.minecraft.net/store/loot.jsp

LOL


----------



## Haxxler (1. April 2011)

Hat zwar nichts mit Spielen zu tun und ist nur was regionales, aber ich fands ganz lustig.

Stadt spart Wasser


----------



## Shaila (1. April 2011)

Germanfreez schrieb:


> Wowszene
> 
> http://wow.justnetwo...d-bot/#comments
> 
> PS: Achtet mal auf die Werbung bei Wowszene



Die Werbung ist bisher das Lustigste, was ich heute gesehen habe. 

Luststab ftw! XD


----------



## skyline930 (1. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrSihRXTrq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jester (1. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> "Gaming with your Talon can be fun, invigorating, and tissue damaging! The Razer Talon can be programmed to knead your hands into gentle submission during gaming intervals, keeping the skin taut and the spirit willing.
> 
> Please note that the ...Issue Restoration Massage Mode is only intended for use on the hands. Exposing the Razer Talon to other bodily areas, while tempting, may result in excessive strain of and potential loss of said area."
> Ahahahaha



Die würde ich mir sogar holen!


----------



## Alux (1. April 2011)

Germanfreez schrieb:


> Wowszene
> 
> http://wow.justnetwo...d-bot/#comments
> 
> PS: Achtet mal auf die Werbung bei Wowszene



Die Leute bei *** waren echt kreativ xD


----------



## Manaori (1. April 2011)

Ich Depp, die Diskussionen im CSB sieht man ja nur als User. -.-" Sorry.


----------



## Ol@f (1. April 2011)

Heineken Bierpads


----------

